# pinkies



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

will pst new pics when 1 week old


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Aw <3 So cute. How many? I counted 5 :]


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i counted 5 also xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So tiny!!! I've bred mice for nearly a year now and can't get over how tiny they are at birth... They almost look like marsupial babies.

Congrats!


----------

